# Need Help with plastisol Transfers



## djvsantana (Jul 14, 2011)

I am wanting to make some tshirts to sell to the parents of our football team, but I dont know what route to take. Ive done the thermoflex stuff plenty of times and its great, but it is a long process and pricy. Im wanting to do about 50 each of two designs and was considering plastisol transfers instead. Ive never done any plastisol transfer stuff or even bought any. Is this process cost effective and what would be the best place to order them?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have your own art?....If so, I like FM Expressions or Transfer Express.....If you do not have art I love Transfer Express and their EasyPrints.....


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

If you are set up for screen printing-- you can make your own transfers. Fairly simple process.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Custom transfers are extremely popular and cost effective.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

djvsantana said:


> I am wanting to make some tshirts to sell to the parents of our football team, but I dont know what route to take. Ive done the thermoflex stuff plenty of times and its great, but it is a long process and pricy. Im wanting to do about 50 each of two designs and was considering plastisol transfers instead. Ive never done any plastisol transfer stuff or even bought any. Is this process cost effective and what would be the best place to order them?


 
djvsantana,
Making good transfers is not as simple as it seems. But to answer your question, it depends on how many colors and do both designs use the same colors. Some transfer makers have a sheet big enough to put both designs on one sheet so you would only have to buy 50 sheets.

If you screen print and the designs are simple to print them yourself. If not price it out with two or three transfer makers.

Good luck,

Larry @ Dowlinggraphics . com


----------

